# soldato semplice



## dgo85

Hi all,

I would like to ask you what is the best word to refers to a "soldato semplice" - the first level of the military hierarchy.
I found "orderly", but into writings and not in the military hierarchy lists; here it seems that the low level for a soldier is "private" (just before, the "cadet").
I need to use it not into a something specific for or about Army, Military stuff and so on - so I am scared that "private" could be misunderstanding, and "simple soldier" just uncorrect.
What you suggest to use, or what is the best word for this poor "soldato semplice"? "Orderly" works?
Thank you a lot



> *Devi inserire la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Please give an example sentence.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In effetti anche io non ho capito cosa intendi..


----------



## macforever

Come hai giustamente rilevato, si traduce con _private_.
Perchè pensi che questa parola possa generare confusione se opportunamente inserita in un contesto chiaro e limpido?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I can't agree. The OP has already indicated a generic and non-military use. "Private" is only used in a military context, and even then only in the US Army. The Air Force uses "Airman;" the Navy uses "Sailor;" and so on.


----------



## macforever

AlabamaBoy said:


> I can't agree. The OP has already indicated a generic and non-military use. "Private" is only used in a military context, and even then only in the US Army. The Air Force uses "Airman;" the Navy uses "Sailor;" and so on.



Se io dicessi: _qui dentro tutti vogliono comandare ed io sono come un soldato semplice che deve solo eseguire gli ordini_.
Non è una frase che si sente solo in una caserma ma anche in famiglia....


----------



## AlabamaBoy

We would say "Everyone here is a chief and I'm only an indian." (This may be politically incorrect, but it is very often said.) Maybe it would be better to say: "Everyone here is a boss and I am only *the hired help*."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Can we please wait for the OP's input?


----------



## dgo85

Hi,

the sentence is "in front of the tent, an orderly busy polishing a pair of boots" as translated from the French script the translator - I was thinking if there was a more correct word for "soldato semplice" than "orderly", because in the italian text is "attendente" that is a figure no more existing in the Army - it was apparently a guy that work with a boss to do the most boring work... The sentence will be said by a voice over into a short movie, there is nothing around the character or in the scene that let think about Army, War or stuff like that, so because of that I thought to search for another word - more clear for a generic audience, made mostly by non-american people.

Thank you!
Diego


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I don't think there is a general purpose word for this. You would need to be more specific. An orderly is in a hospital context, a housekeeper in a domestic situation, an underling in a business hierarchy, a servant in a upper/lower class situation, and so on.

EDIT: Try to phrase your questions as translations between English and Italian only.


----------



## dgo85

The fact is that there will be no other contest than a figure polishing a pair of boots in front of a tent in a with space, and the voice over, after a few other things (mostly just point the North, the South, the West and the East), will say the sentence wrote before - "in front of the tent, an orderly busy polishing a pair of boots"

You suggest me to keep it or to use "private" - or maybe just "a soldier"?

Thanks!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I have done everything I can do to discourage you from using "private," which is only used in the Army. If you want to use "private" --- that is your choice.  As I have said, you don't have the luxury in English of having a generic context. You are forced to be more specific.


----------



## dgo85

Nope, I do not want necessary use "private", sorry I was just asking, because by the way I don't understand what you were suggesting to use!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

1. Decide on a context: plantation, business, Army, safari, Klingon Empire, hospital, orchestra, restaurant, a ranch,  or X.
2. Use the appropriate term for that context. (Servant/slave, employee/worker, private, Klingon, orderly, player, hired help, cowboy, or X.)


----------



## dgo85

I write here all the "script", as in the english version of the book of Georges Perec from where it is taken:

Act one:
(voice over) To the North, nothing. To the South, nothing. To the West, nothing. To the East, nothing. In the centre, nothing.
Act two:
(voice over) To the North, nothing. To the South, nothing. To the West, nothing. To the East, nothing. In the centre, a tent.
Act three and last:
(voice over) To the North, nothing. To the South, nothing. To the West, nothing. To the East, nothing. In the centre, a tent, and, in front of the tent a orderly busy polishing a pair of boots.

That's all.
Why the translator decided to use "orderly", instead of other terms?
Maybe I should keep it.


----------



## dgo85

Perec in his original text use "une ordonnance", and in the italian translation it is "un attendente".


----------



## Odysseus54

Scusami, dgo85 : stai cercando di tradurre 'orderly' in quel contesto, o stai cercando di tradurre 'soldato' ?

Se, come mi pare, stai cercando di tradurre 'orderly', 'attendente' va bene.  E' un soldato a cui viene (o meglio veniva) dato il compito di assistere un ufficiale in cose tipo appunto la pulizia dell'uniforme ecc.  Una specie di cameriere, pero' in divisa.  E' un ruolo che oggi non esiste piu'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Esattamente cosa  stai chiedendo?
Il modo di impostare le discussioni su questo forum è molto semplice:
O parti da una frase in inglese e ne cerchi la traduzione in italiano
O parti da una frase in italiano e ne cerchi la traduzione in inglese.

Mezze misure, passaggi da altre lingue, reverse translating etc non sono previsti


----------



## dgo85

Scusate, mi spiace aver fatto confusione.
Il thread non voleva essere la richiesta di una traduzione in italiano dell'inglese "orderly", ma una domanda per capire se è un termine corretto e che rende immediatamente chiara la figura del "soldato semplice", oppure se in inglese esiste un altro termine per identificarlo. Vista la stringatezza del testo di Perec - che appunto non segnala alcun altro elemento per il contesto (ad esempio la presenza di un esercito, di una guerra, ...), in sostanza mi chiedevo se il traduttore del libro avesse usato un termine corretto per il "soldato semplice", oppure se per me "orderly" era un soldato semplice perché avevo letto anche la versione originale francese e quella italiana. Mi pare di aver capito che "orderly" si usa in tantissime cose. Vista l'asciuttezza del testo di Perec, in inglese, risulta subito chiaro che il personaggio nominato "orderly" è un soldato semplice, oppure no? Spero di essere stato più chiaro.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dgo85 said:


> Scusate, mi spiace aver fatto confusione.
> Il thread non voleva essere la richiesta di una traduzione in italiano dell'inglese "orderly", ma una domanda per capire se è un termine corretto e che rende immediatamente chiara la figura del "soldato semplice", oppure se in inglese esiste un altro termine per identificarlo. Vista la stringatezza del testo di Perec - che appunto non segnala alcun altro elemento per il contesto (ad esempio la presenza di un esercito, di una guerra, ...), in sostanza mi chiedevo se il traduttore del libro avesse usato un termine corretto per il "soldato semplice", oppure se per me "orderly" era un soldato semplice perché avevo letto anche la versione originale francese e quella italiana. Mi pare di aver capito che "orderly" si usa in tantissime cose. Vista l'asciuttezza del testo di Perec, in inglese, risulta subito chiaro che il personaggio nominato "orderly" è un soldato semplice, oppure no? Spero di essere stato più chiaro.



Come sospettavo la domanda non è pertinente..Ti consiglio di rivolgerti al forum Francese/Inglese visto che l'originale è in FRANCESE e la traduzione è in INGLESE (ovvero l'italiano non c'entra)


----------



## dgo85

OK! Grazie mille.


----------



## Odysseus54

Dgo85, perche' continui a parlare di 'soldato semplice' quando il testo inglese dice 'orderly' e quello italiano dice 'attendente' ?

Un attendente non e' necessariamente un soldato semplice.  Quella di attendente e' una funzione - l'attendente puo' essere un graduato o un sottufficiale, o un ufficiale ( poteva, perche' ora la figura di attendente non esiste piu' ).


----------



## dgo85

Odysseus54 said:


> Dgo85, perche' continui a parlare di 'soldato semplice' quando il testo inglese dice 'orderly' e quello italiano dice 'attendente' ?
> 
> Un attendente non e' necessariamente un soldato semplice.  Quella di attendente e' una funzione - l'attendente puo' essere un graduato o un sottufficiale, o un ufficiale ( poteva, perche' ora la figura di attendente non esiste piu' ).



Ciao,
perché appunto vorrei sostituire nella versione inglese che usa orderly, l'attendente con un soldato semplice.


----------



## Odysseus54

E perche' ?


----------



## dgo85

Perché sto lavorando a un adattamento - e vorrei che il personaggio fosse un soldato semplice, invece che un attendente che appunto (e tra l'altro), come dici tu, è una figura che non esiste più.


----------



## Odysseus54

In questo caso, 'soldato semplice' per l'esercito si dice 'private', come e' stato gia' detto.


----------



## london calling

Invece secondo me qui stiamo parlando di quello che l'esercito britannico chiama 'Batman', visto che qui parla di uno che lucida le scarpe di un ufficiale. Da Wiki, quando parla dei vari doveri di un Batman:



maintaining the officer's uniform and personal equipment as a valet

_Private_ in questo caso non mi piace per nulla.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Invece secondo me qui stiamo parlando di quello che l'esercito britannico chiama 'Batman', visto che qui parla di uno che lucida le scarpe di un ufficiale. Da Wiki, quando parla dei vari doveri di un Batman:
> 
> 
> 
> maintaining the officer's uniform and personal equipment as a valet
> 
> _Private_ in questo caso non mi piace per nulla.




In fact, the MW has :

_*Batman :*__  an orderly of a British military officer._


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Note that this would make no sense in AE.


----------



## london calling

AlabamaBoy said:


> Note that this would make no sense in AE.


Of that I was totally convinced! I daresay the US equivalent (if there is one) would make no sense in BE either.

That said, 'private' still doesn't convey the idea, on either side of the pond, in my opinion.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Of that I was totally convinced! I daresay the US equivalent (if there is one) would make no sense in BE either.
> 
> That said, 'private' still doesn't convey the idea, on either side of the pond, in my opinion.



Thing is, dgo85 wants to replace 'attendente' with 'soldato semplice'. 

He must have his reasons..


AB and LC, wouldn't you understand the word 'orderly' ?


----------



## CPA

Strangely enough, while the English translation speaks of "an orderly busily polishing a pair of boots", the (published) Italian translation says "un attendente che si sta lucidando un paio di stivali".


----------



## AshleySarah

What about "recruit" or "rookie"?


----------



## U' Canades

macforever said:


> Se io dicessi: _qui dentro tutti vogliono comandare ed io sono come un soldato semplice che deve solo eseguire gli ordini_.
> Non è una frase che si sente solo in una caserma ma anche in famiglia....



Everyone wants to command in here, and I am just like a simple soldier who just follows through


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> AB and LC, wouldn't you understand the word 'orderly' ?


Certainly.  I just wished to point out that there is a specific word for it in BE and that that word is not 'private'.


----------

